# exp terra 45x45x45cm what would be happy in here?



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

i have this viv, n a have heat matts and various decco etc, and i wanna fill this viv. what animal would be happy in there? i currently have 2 tiger salamanders in it but they have outgrown it and getting a new viv next week. i am mostly interested in snakes, amphibs, lizards, but not too keen on inverts, so please dont say tarrantula!! not having one of them things in my bedroom no way!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Try Here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/151581-what-would-happy-45x45x45-exo-2.html


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

haha thanks, that was my thread a few weeks ago. just thought id try again see if i can find anything different


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

what about a small lizard like a big headed gecko, wonder gecko or a baby leopard gecko? 

im kind of new to this so just thinking off the top of my head - someone could tell me im completely wrong.......:whistling2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

garter snake


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

i was thinking of a garter, or a corn, would either be ok? arent garters very fast and cant really be handled?


----------



## Ollienunn (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe a veiled chameleon, something like that. Just make sure you get the lighting sorted out.


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

You could have a few pygmy chameleons in there. Maybe even a breeding colony. There is a guy on here that is selling 10 of them for £90. the only problem is that they are captive farmed and so might all be related and im not sure you could have 10 in that viv but my two are tiny so you probably could and they dont realy require a large space as they cant find there food otherwise.


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks denis, i was actually looking into pygmys, and was all set to get them, but i went to see some at a pet shop and they are just soooooo small, i feel like id rather have one bigger thing, also dont want the responsobility of breeding and rehoming etc. a few people on he snake section have suggested a hognose snake which i think i am most interested in. 

thanks everyone for all the advice, im looking into all options, but to be honest im getting a bit excited about the thought of a hognose, or some other snake.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ollienunn said:


> Maybe a veiled chameleon, something like that. Just make sure you get the lighting sorted out.


 you are joking?! veilds can grow longer than this tank!! they need like 6ft of height and 3ft wide! plus exo-terra's are crap for any cham really apart from a pygmy. ide get a couple of pygmys


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

definatley pygmy chams! they are soo cute. i have 7 of them (all babies atm)
Not a yemen tho, my female yemen is in a 3x2x2ft viv as they need alot of room


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree! Putting a veiled chameleon in this tank would be nothing short of cruel. They need more height and a bit more room. Would be ok as a starter tank for a baby veiled.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Fire Bellied Toads:








:2thumb:


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah i know, i was gonna get a cham before and was thinking of converting a small wardrobe for it, so i know that one wouldnt be happy in my viv, its a very small viv, its mainly just a starter viv, for babies. i did think about firebelly toads, you know how long they live? i think im gonna get a hognose snake now, but i dunno if i will be able to get a CB hatchling very easily.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

baby corn snake


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

but then i will have the same problem, once its not a baby and is 4 foot, its gonna need a much bigger house. i have thought about a corn, but i want summit that can stay in here permenatly.


----------



## Ollienunn (Jun 22, 2008)

Ollienunn said:


> Maybe a veiled chameleon, something like that. Just make sure you get the lighting sorted out.


Hi guys, sorry i werent thinking straight last night, i had been out all day and i was shattered, its just the shop i go to we got given a baby veiled cham, in that size and should of explained more that i ment only a young cham, soz my thought (im more of a snake man anyway :lol2
soz again x


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

thats ok i know what u meant, but am looking for summit long term, otherwise it gonna be an endless chain of getting a baby then needing to upgrade. i was originally gonna get a baby cham, but realised i cant really provide enough room for an adult.

anyway iv decided on a hognose snake now, so thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## Ollienunn (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool they are great little snakes, and good luck with it :2thumb:.

Post some pics when you get it


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

if i manage to get one il be putting some pics up, just not that easy to get if u cant travel the country


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

wouldnt a hog still need bigger when adult though?mine was in a 3ft viv when she was an adult?
3x24x18 to be precise


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

well the hognose only gets 2 ft and they feel stressed and insecure in open spaces, they are recomended around a 10-20 gallon, mine is 21 so should be perfect, i have done lots of research on these, as i was going to get one last yr, i recently watched these vids of expert village about care of them by this american reptile guy. 

How to Care for Hognose Snakes | ExpertVillage Videos

in the wild they would keep to small burrows and hides to feel secure and dont venture out into open spaces too often, this is why a viv can be too small but also too big. i think mine is just right.


----------

